# XDm with factory 10 or 15 round magazines?



## goldenXD (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi,

Is the XDm 9mm offered with either an optional 10 or 15 round factory magazine?? I am in New Jersey. Or am I out of luck with a XDm? I* DO NOT* want a pinned magazine!
My second choice....in the order I like are:

2nd: Smith M&P
3rd: Canik TP9SA
4th: FNH FNS-9
5th: Glock 17

All of the above are offered with the 10 round magazine option. For this purchase, I am only interested in polymer striker fired pistol. *By the way, I am a lefty shooter.*

Thanks


----------



## dalto (Oct 13, 2015)

The HK VP9 ships in both 10 and 15 round configurations and has full ambi controls.

It is my favorite polymer striker fired handgun. Excellent trigger, great ergonomics and very accurate.


----------



## goldenXD (Dec 7, 2011)

If I had to choose between the HK VP9 and the Canik TP9SA, I would go with the Canik. I* DO NOT* like finger groove grips at all!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you thought about calling Springfield?


----------

